# I am not sure what is wrong with me



## tac (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello all,

I am very anxious about talking to other people about my problem, so I decided to give it a try here. I've been wondering if I have TMAU, ORS or LG but I think my condition is the closest to LG and I am glad I found these forums yesterday. I believe that my condition is closest to the second in this chart: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/anmegrl/media/chart-1.jpg.html

However, I only smell it outside and when I am nervous, stressed, anxious (who wouldn't be in my place!). I thought I might have TMAU but both my mother and ex boyfriend denied that I smell bad. My clothes don't smell bad after I wear them, my breath is also fine. I wish I had ORS but I like to be realistic about these things in the first place. I mostly likely have LG, BUT my intestines seem to be working great. It's one of the few things in my body that work perfectly fine, every single day, sometimes even twice a day, no pain or anything and really quick. So until now I was convinced that it can't be related to my intestines since they are working so well but these forums gave me something new to think about. I could go for months without any smell, but lately the smell is back so I avoid a lot of my daily tasks and just stay at home. I saw mold mentioned somewhere here and maybe it has something to do with it. I used to live abroad for few months and I didn't smell there, maybe because I lived in different room. I've had months without any smell here also, so I really have no idea what could be the cause. I'm vegetarian from years, I tried vegan diet for 4 months but I didn't see improvement. Also the smell varies - sometimes is like fart, sometimes like dirty clothes. That's all.


----------

